# In utter shock!



## LisaL29 (Apr 5, 2012)

I've just got a BFP 10dp2dt, my symptoms have got less instead of more and ate following the lead up path to AF, please can some one advise by looking at this?


0dpt. Morning of transfer VERY bad period pain....and I hadn't even got started!
1dp2dt Sore Ovaries severe, period pain moderate 
2dp2dt Sore ovaries severe, period pain moderate.  Bloated
3dp2dt Sore ovaries moderate, period pain moderate, nipple severe.  Bloated
4dp2dt period pain mild, nipple severe, breasts sore.  Bloated
5dp2dt nipple sore moderate, breasts sore moderate, period pain mild.  Bloated
6dp2dt nipples mild, period pain very mild, metallic taste in mouth.  Bloated
7dp2dt nipples only sore when poked hard!  Period pain more sharp sometimes mild sometimes intense.  Woke about 3am with quite intense period pain, passed or at least didn't keep me awake.  Bloated
8dp2dt nipples only mildly sore when touched, low pubic bone period style shooting pain between mild & intense.  bloating down
9dp2dt As in 8dp2dt but with low back ache and hot flush.  Tested in evening and almost as faint as an evap line so dismissed it, plus urine was practically all water as I'd just drank 500ml, bloating down more

10dp2dt. Woke today with the worst AF pains and sore breasts, just as they were at start, EXACTLY like I am when AF is around the corner.  After being up an hour and by now all pain had left apart from the on and off low pubic Af pain, breast sore when poked. So dis heartened this is how I feel when AF is 2 days away so at 11.30pm I tested and a light but VERY noticeable 2 pink lines!!!!  BFP!!!  Bloating also gone??  So basically I get this positive BFP and all symptoms after slowly the last 3 days eased off and are now practically non existent.  The exact route my Af takes when it's just 2 days away. What is going on? Since its midnight and nowhere within 40mile radius is open I'm left with a head melter to 2mo . 

Any thought would be helpful, how can symptoms ease then disappear gradually like when my AF is imminent  but I've got a BFP.  Can this more than likely be a false positive?  So confused.  Refusing to get my hopes up, havent even told DP.  
 What's a chemical pregnancy people talk about?  Could this be one? Do symptoms disappear with one?
Thanks


----------



## bythewaydoll (Nov 29, 2011)

Hey,

There are lots of people that have NO symptoms at all and get a bfp!! I got my bfp 5dpt and after almost 20 hpt later, I still have a strong bfp! My otd isn't until the 8th (Wed) and I have hardly any symptoms at all! Initially, like you, I had severe pains in my ovaries, typical af pains and bloating, but they have all subsided a bit now.

Depending on what tx you had, I'd say the trigger shot (if you had one) is well and truly out of your system!

Congratulations you are pregnant! Enjoy it! 

xx


----------



## LisaL29 (Apr 5, 2012)

Hi

Congratulations on your BFP!!  Your OTD is same day as mine.

Oh thank you I really hope I am.  I've done another test it's still BFP but the line was a tad lighter than last night and this was a morning sample.  I had medicated frozen embryo transfer no trigger shot.  AF cramps very strong this morning and breasts no longer sore no matter the amount of poking and prodding (which is getting to be a bad habit I could end up doing in public I'm that far distracted)!  Think I'd just prefer if my breasts had stayed even a little sore and the line was darker.

Ah all fingers and toes are crossed.

Good luck and congratulations again 

Lisa


----------



## bythewaydoll (Nov 29, 2011)

I had a very faint line in the beginning, hence the reason i stockpiled my tests and done about 3 a day. I posted a couple of threads on the 2ww column - you should check them out! 

I learned a line is a line! And with no trigger shot, it can't be anything else! Try to leave your boobs alone as it may become an obsession! lol Just keep an eye on it, if you feel the need to keep testing - do it! Others may tell you not to but it works for me, keeping my mind at rest! The line gets darker and darker as the days go on..... or did for me.

It sounds to me as if your deffo preggers, a line is a line! It tells you that on the packet!

xx


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

The fact that u had no trigger shot then I'd say congrats is in order  don't worry about how light or dark the line is cos could depend on a lot of different things,amount of dye in the test,how much fluids u had etc etc!!I had a 2dt and had no symptoms at all untill 2 days before otd when I got really bad period like pains and felt exactly like I did any other month it was due,was even more convinced it was over when I tested and was bfn but the very next day it was a bfp!!apart from the bump I wouldn't have thought I was pregnant cos had no symptoms at all!!

Jenna xx


----------



## LisaL29 (Apr 5, 2012)

Ooooooooh thanks I'm real excited, no not!, yes am but just scared to be.!

Yes AF pains get quite intense at times.  What about the fact my (.) (.) no longer hurt at all?  They killed up until about 6/7dpt.  Like in no way at all are they hurting now.  Is that anything to worry about?  Usually for me that means AF is about 2 days away in all BFN cycles

Thanks 
Lisa


----------



## mrsmurphy (Jul 10, 2012)

Hiya Lisa 

I got a BFP  and i am now 7 weeks preg with just sore boobies, no bleeding and no cramps now.
2 weeks before my BFP i could have sworn I was going to have a period
then after my BFP i got some stomach cramps (uterus getting ready for bump) then it wore off xx 
i got a bit scared because was thinking shouldnt i have this or that? but doc said just take a preg test if positive all is ok  x

usually if the lines are faint on your pregnancy test, or you have a positive then a negative thats signs of a chemical pregnancy so ive heard but dont quote me on that. xx congrats on your good news  xxx


----------

